# Verkaufe Civilization 6 (neu)



## Exar-K (1. Dezember 2016)

Im Rahmen der AMD Promoaktion zur RX 480 habe ich ein Exemplar vom neuen Civilization VI (EU/DE) für Steam erhalten.
Da ich nicht so der große Civ Spieler bin, würde ich mich von dem Key trennen.

Eine kurze Recherche der Vergleichspreise ergab eine Spanne von 45€ (Amazon) bis 60€ (Steam).
Die Preise der Keyseller liegen bei ~40€.

Ich unterbiete das mal und möchte 30€ haben.

Bei Interesse PN oder hier antworten.


----------

